# Resection of posterior/anterior inteosseous nerve



## pygreen (Oct 17, 2007)

I need help with the above.  Dr. performed an open reduction and internal fixation intraarticular, three part distal radius fracture.  He also performed a resection of posterior and anterior interosseous nerves.  He make no mention of a neuroma in his OP report, so I'm not sure if I can code 64782, 64783.  I greatly need help this CPT code(s).   

 The portion of OP report on this reads:

The anterior interosseous nerve was then identified and resected.  A small window was made in the interosseous membrane and the posterior interosseous nerve was resected as a wrist denervation procedure.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Peggy Green, CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 18, 2007)

I recently had one of the same..here is some information I pulled from AAOS that may be of help.

http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/aug05/coding.asp


----------

